# Mantle on wall made entirely of brick



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Having legs on the mantel is your preference. You can attach 2X4s to the brick and install the mantel over the 2Xs. Code in this area is, no wood shall be closer than 12 inches above fire box and 8 inches on each side of fire box, per inch of protrusion. This is code on a real fire place.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think mantle should be extending below.


----------

